# Your favorite TV series and why?



## speedingslug (Sep 21, 2009)

*What is your favorite TV series?*

I'm trying to put a poll together for the best ever Tv series.
 Now as my write ups are pretty abysmal to say the least I'm asking around if anyone would like to help out? You can either post why you like the series here and I'll fill the form or you can fill the form in yourself here (or do both).

This is a bit of a test poll if It works out I'll be adding a new poll every week.


List so far 
(I really need some help).


----------



## Boneman (Sep 28, 2009)

Coronation street: It's sooo real!!




ps: couldn't open any of them lists, sorry.


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 29, 2009)

Silent Witness - rather gory but extremely interesting.

I couldn't open the list either but it was nice to see the original 'green' speeding slug avatar again!


----------



## speedingslug (Oct 7, 2009)

I've sorted the list now you can vote.


----------

